# Applying leather patches to hats



## TSGApparel (Jan 30, 2020)

Does anyone have any tips on sewing leather patches onto hats?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you are using your embroidery machine, put some 2 way tape to hold it and sew it on around the edge with a zig zag stitch or use a running stitch just inside the edge. If you are using a serger, then you will have to pin it first.


----------



## TSGApparel (Jan 30, 2020)

Great idea! I use spray glue for other patches, but double sided tape never entered my mind!


----------



## SawSewInc (Feb 3, 2020)

Agreed! Double sided tape work great


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Two heads are better then one.
Great idea.
AL


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Just remember the hat is curved and the patch may not be so you will have a negative to that curve when you sew the patch down. If it is a rectangle you will notice, not so much with other shapes.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

If you plan to do volume, then buy a pattern sewing machine. These are industrial machines so they can handle leather AND are very fast.


----------



## Worleyman (Oct 21, 2019)

I use a glue called Quick Grip to hold patches in place.


----------



## recreationsigns (Nov 21, 2011)

If you do not have access to any embroidery machine or sewing machine, is there a permanent glue that could be used? I just purchased some E6000 glue that is suppose to work. Has anyone tried it? I contacted a vendor that I used to buy a heat applied adhesive to plain material to see if they had any, but the didn't. I have a hat heat press but need something to adhere to the back of the leather. I will be laser engraving and cutting the patch.


Thanks in advance,
Annette


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I would say not with leather patches.


----------



## recreationsigns (Nov 21, 2011)

I found a glue to work with leather. Barge 50-2128 All Purpose Cement


----------

